# new and 46



## latebloomer (Jul 4, 2008)

I waited for Mr. Right, nothing ever happened. I am also looking into adoption. I tried to self inseminate with a clinic in the USA. 

Two years later, kept waiting for the right time. Then my period this year starting missing some months or not stopping in other months. 

I know I have some thyroid issues since I had thyroid sugery. 

I had looked into reprofit for FET or in Russia or in India where the cost is the least. I even got the meds for Reprofit and then my period started playing games with me. India didn't have any egg donors that match me. I have reddish blonde hair with blue/green eyes. The only thing they suggest to me is some Indian donor with pale skin and a caucasian sperm donor. I don't know if they have egg donors who ship or if eggs can be shipped or if there is someone going over there who I can split the ivf costs with. 

Everywhere I go in the USA I face the agesim discrimination. 

Now it seems my period is back. Mags had left me two months ago saying when my period started, call her and she would set it up in Czech Republic and I guess I should start taking the meds I bought. 

I am overseas too until after Thanksgiving but closer to Europe. I can get to Europe easily as well as India. I also looked into South Africa but the clinics there want way too much personal information.

Now, I was reading up on the medicine that Mags had sent and I found some people on these boards had some bad side effects. I am worried about the side effects. Or am I just being chicken?

I desperately want to be a mother and I am capable financially of taking care of a child and come from a family who lives long in years genetically. The adoption costs for international adoptions seem astromical when I research it. 

No, this is not covered by my insurance and I could stand to lose 30 pounds. 

I will be 47 in October.


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello. 

I can't really help with the egg donor issue as it's not something I am too knowledgeable on. But you might find more info if you look at the donor section on the site. 

A friend of a friend is currently preganant (14 weeks) after conceiving with donor eggs via a clinic in Barcelona and she is 46 years old. her husband is 12 years younger. 
you don't need me to tell you that you don't have time on your side and my advice would be to not get too hung up on looking for the perfect donor. If you hold out for a red headed, green eyed one you could be waiting forever. 

my sister has 4 children (naturally conceived with her husband) she is a red head he is dark haired - two of the kids are brunette one has jet black hair and they all have brown/green eyes and the youngest one is pale blonde with blue eyes - genes are funny things and you can't always predict how your kids will turn out, so don't get too stressed on findng an exact match. 

If you need to lose 30 pounds then do it. Easy for me to say, I know, but if it makes the difference to your fertility and ability to carry a child to term then you need to do it. With sensible eating (not starvation) and exercise you can shift that in 10-12 weeks. 

Good luck with it all. I do feel for you - it's really not easy and I bet if you had a pound/dollar for every time somebody said 'why did you leave it so long' you'd probably be able to pay for your treatment a dozen times over. I know I would! Grrr..... !!


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello Violet,

Come and join us on the DE Newbies board, we are a friendly bunch all using various clinics in Europe.

Pinky


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a consultation at IVI BArcelona and they take women to to 50 for DE's. I found them very professional and there is no shortage of donors.
L x


----------



## suzzie (Jul 24, 2008)

I am new on this thread. been posting on the care thread. Got let down with the last treatment I had using DE. None of the eggs fertilised, been trying since 1995. Got a daughter from own eggs in 1992 with IVF. Been trying for no2 since then. 

Someone recommended Reprofit, in Czech Republic, I believe they have a very good success rate and doesn't cost any arm and a leg! so!! Czech Republic here we come. Been in touch with Dr.Stepan and he has offered us, April 27th egg retrieval and ET day 3 or day 5 later. I am really chuffed and looking forward to the treatment.

good luck to all 
love
XXX


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry you're having arough time.

Please come and check out the International Board - I'm on the Greece thread under Serum - an amazing clinic with no waiting list for blonde/blue eyed donors and also other fair combinations.

They have the most amazing results!  Check out our thread and see!  There's also another clinic in Athens that's been great too.

The costs are:
1500 euros to the donor
1500 euros for meds including donor's
2000 euros to Serum for the procedures 

Total = 5000 euros

They have absolutely first rate for us!  Penny, the cons is an angel!  She phones, texts and emails all the time - her English is great and she has a wicked sense of humour!

I really couldn't praise her and her clinic highly enough.

Good luck,
Love Jess

PS - She works 7 days a week for 11 months of the year but is closed throughout August.


----------

